# Good movies and soundtracks



## ..::Jonalai*Lekraa::.. (Sep 12, 2008)

I just turned on the tv and Homeward Bound was on...I love the soundtrack to this movie, plus there's nothing better than three animals traveling on an impossible journey just to get home to the people they love.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 12, 2008)

Know what's amazing?

Across the Universe.


----------



## ..::Jonalai*Lekraa::.. (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah, yes...the one opportunity I had to watch that movie, it was shut off about 30 minutes in. Which sucks. It was on a school trip, though, so...yeah... I have to admit, I liked what I saw ^^


----------



## Altmer (Sep 12, 2008)

lotr soundtrack


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 12, 2008)

Return of the King soundtrack, specifically. Howard Shore is a god.

As far as movies go, I think a good atmosphere is needed. This may include all three of the poll options, so I won't vote.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 13, 2008)

Linzys said:


> Know what's amazing?
> 
> Across the Universe.


True that.

They have good covers of Beatles songs and it has a good plot.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 13, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Return of the King soundtrack, specifically. Howard Shore is a god.
> 
> As far as movies go, I think a good atmosphere is needed. This may include all three of the poll options, so I won't vote.


also pretty sure hans zimmer and vangelis wrote some good stuff


----------



## octobr (Sep 13, 2008)

The Fountain has a fantastic soundtrack. It's kind of a slow and convoluted movie, though.


----------



## Dinru (Sep 13, 2008)

Rent. Enough said. Amazing plot, wonderful characters, lovely soundtrack. What's not to love?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 13, 2008)

LotR movies have a phenomenal soundtrack, yes, although I'm not entirely sure what this thread is meant to be about.

To answer the "good movies" part, 2001 is most excellent.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 13, 2008)

Dinru said:


> Rent. Enough said. Amazing plot, wonderful characters, lovely soundtrack. What's not to love?


<33333

sd;khsfed YES. 

The plot might be a little lacking because it's more character-driven than anything, but it's atmospheric and emotional and the characters and the music are absolutely superb in every way. 

Aww, I remember the Homeward Bound music. _Doodoodoo doo doo~_


----------



## ..::Jonalai*Lekraa::.. (Sep 14, 2008)

The thread's basically about which movies are the best and why.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

Altmer said:


> also pretty sure hans zimmer and vangelis wrote some good stuff


Haven't heard Vangelis, but Hans Zimmer is without a doubt one of the most overrated modern composers. I'd say he's second only to Danny Elfman.

Howard Shore will always be the best modern composer in my eyes <3


----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

Vangelis originally was in prog rock bands and shit, then started composing for himself iirc... I have yet to check him out properly but I plan on doing it one day... he worked with Jon Anderson (Yes) so...


----------



## Ruby (Sep 14, 2008)

Most great films would be great without their music.  Every now and then film music helps, but most of the time it's blatant.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 14, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Most great films would be great without their music.


Movie versions of musicals wouldn't. They'd be pretty amusing, though. Much shorter, too.

But yeah, I agree. If it falls on the musical score to make a film good, it's really not a good film.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, some silent films are amazing.

But in good soundtrack department, Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amelie Poulain is cool. I like the Donnie Darko soundrack too, does this make me a loser, Probably.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

The Donnie Darko soundtrack is a huge disappointment, although I'd still consider it one of my favorite movies ever.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

> Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amelie Poulain


I agree


----------

